# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch đảo Phú Quốc,du lịch miền Tây giá hấp dẫn trong dịp 30/4

## rongbay2013

*Hà Nội - Cần Thơ - Đảo Phú Quốc, Tour du lịch Phú Quốc* 
*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Cần Thơ - Rạch Giá* (Ăn trưa, tối)
*Sáng*: Xe ô tô và HDV của Du lịch Thăng Long đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay đi Cần Thơ. Đến Cần Thơ, xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đón Quý khách đi thành phố Rạch Giá (120km). Đến thành phố Rạch Giá, Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.
*19h30*: Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương, tự do đi dạo thăm thành phố Rạch Giá. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 02: Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc*  ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*06h30*: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
*07h30*: Quý khách ra bến tàu cao tốc, đón chuyến tàu đi Phú Quốc lúc 08h30.
*11h15*: Đến bến tàu đảo Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đưa quý khách về khách sạn, nhận phòng. Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*: Quý khách tự do tắm biển Phú quốc, nghỉ ngơi, dùng cơm tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 03: Tham quan Phú Quốc* ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*Sáng*: Du khách dùng điểm tâm sáng tại nhà hàng, Quý khách tự do tắm biển.
*08h00*: Xe và HDV đưa Quý khách thăm Đông Đảo: Đến *làng chài Hàm Ninh* tham quan, mua sắm quà lưu niệm, thưởng thức hải sản tôm, mực, ghẹ, ốc .. ( chi phí khách tự thanh toán ). Thắp hương và tham quan *Chùa Sư Môn* tọa lạc trên sườn núi cao. Thăm *nhà thùng* - sản xuất nước mắm. Thăm quan suối Tranh, *vườn tiêu Khu Tượng*, cảng An Thới, tắm biển tại *bãi Sao* - bãi biển có cát trắng đẹp nhất tại *Phú Quốc*. Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*: Quý khách tự do tắm biển, ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn

*Ngày 04: Phú Quốc - Rạch Giá - Cần Thơ* ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*Sáng*: Du khách tham quan quầy hàng lưu niệm Charm, khu Cội nguồn, khu trưng bày nuối cấy ngọc trai Phú Quốc(Du khách có thể mua và ngắm các trang sức bằng Ngọc Trai chính hiệu được nuôi cấy tại Phú Quốc). Ghé khu du lịch biển Phú Quốc Water Sport tham gia vào một số trò chơi trên biển (jet ski, dù lượn, chèo Kayak- chi phí tự túc), tự do tắm biển tại khu du lịch biển.
11h00: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa quý khách ra cảng Bãi Vòng, đón chuyến tàu cao tốc lúc 13h15 về Rạch Giá.
*16h00*: Về đến Rạch Giá, xe đưa đoàn về Cần Thơ. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 05: Cần Thơ - Hà Nội* ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*Sáng*: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xuống thuyền đi Chợ Nổi Cái Răng - một trong những khu chợ nổi lớn nhất ở Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long, tìm hiểu nét văn hóa trên sông rất đặc thù của người Nam Bộ theo các món hàng trên cây chèo bẻo, treo đầu ghe. Quý khách tham gia mua bán trên sông với người Hồ miền Tây. Qua Cồn Ấu, quý khách ngắm cảnh đẹp hai bờ sông Hậu, tham quan các thú vui trên sông nước như: Đi cầu tre qua rừng bần, tắm sông, chèo xuồng, câu các Sấu ( chi phí tự túc ) ở khu du lịch Phù Sa.
*11h30*: Du khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương, tự do mua sắm tại khu Trung Tâm Thương Mại Cần Thơ. Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng. Xe và HDV đưa quý khách thăm Đình Bình Thủy và nhà cổ Bình Thủy - nơi làm Bối cảnh cho bộ phim “Người Tình“ và “Người đẹp Tây Đô“.
*Chiều*: Hướng Dẫn Viên và xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Cần Thơ, đón chuyến bay về Hà Nội. Đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đưa Quý khách về Hà Nội. Chia tay Quý khách, kết thúc chuyến du lịch.
 *Gía vé bao gồm*:
Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, đời mới đưa đón khách đi theo chương trình trong tour.
Ăn các bữa theo chương trình:ăn chính 100.000đ/ bữa, ăn phụ 30.000đ/bữa.
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2-3 sao (phòng 2 khách, trường hợp lẻ nam lẻ nữ ghép phòng 3) có điều hoà, ti vi, tiện nghi, vệ sinh khép kín:
Vé tàu cao tốc: Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc - Rạch Giá
Hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ cho đoàn.
Vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh trong chương trình.
Nước uống trên đường ( 01 chai/ ngày).
Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, theo tiêu chuẩn bảo hiểm Việt Nam.

*Gía vé không bao gồm* :
Ăn uống ngoài chương trình và các chi phí dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí, cá nhân.
Nghỉ phòng đơn, điện thoại, giặt là, thuế VAT v.v...
Vé máy bay Hà Nội - Sài Gòn - Hà Nội ( tùy theo thời gian đi của quý khách và tình trạng đặt vé)

*Giá vé Trẻ em* :
Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé.
Trẻ em từ 06 đến 11 tuổi mua ½ vé tour.
Trẻ em từ 05 tuổi trở xuống: Không tính vé, gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn ngủ và tự trả phí tham quan (Nếu có). Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm một trẻ em. Từ trẻ thứ 2 trở lên, mỗi em cần mua một nửa vé người lớn. Tiêu chuẩn nửa vé bao gồm: Suất ăn, ghế ngồi và ngủ ghép chung với gia đình.
Vé máy bay và vé tàu trẻ em tính theo quy định của Hàng Không và Đường Sắt.

*Hành lý & Giấy tờ tuỳ thân* :
Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết về: Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch và số điện thoại liên lạc của khách để chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn tham quan.
Quý khách nên mang theo hành lý gọn gàng
Quý khách nên mang theo giấy CMND hoặc hộ chiếu (bản chính).

*Lưu ý* :
Đối với Quý khách bị bệnh như: tim mạch, cao huyết áp, tiểu đường… phải mang thuốc điều trị khi đi tour. Đồng thời cung cấp số điện thoại của người thân để tiện liên lạc trong trường hợp cần thiết. Trong trường hợp, quý khách cảm thấy không khỏe phải thông báo ngay cho HDV để được đưa đến bệnh viện gần nhất. Mọi chi phí phát sinh Quý khách tự thanh toán.
Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình.
Du khách có mặt tại điểm đón trước 15 phút. Du khách đến trễ khi xe đã khởi hành hoặc hủy tour không báo trước vui lòng chịu phí như ‘hủy vé ngay ngày khởi hành’.

THANGLONG TRAVEL - *CÔNG TY C**Ổ** PH**Ầ**N XÚC TI**Ế**N Đ**Ầ**U T**Ư** DU L**Ị**CH THĂNG LONG* Add: Tầng 3, Tòa nhà Vườn Xuân, số 71 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Quận Đống Đa, TP Hà Nội, Việt Nam Tel: (84-4). 3994 7344              Fax: (84-4). 6276 8183                      Hotline: 0944 58 5868
http://www.thanglongtravel.vnhttp://www.dulichthanglong.com          Email:sales@dulichthanglong.com

----------

